
NSA: No one “had a full understanding” of 2009 call-checking program - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/nsa-no-one-had-a-full-understanding-of-2009-call-checking-program/
======
devx
Gliding over their ridiculous logic (meaning they're obviously lying, and did
it on purpose), then why do they keep insisting "everything is under control,
nothing to see here! We have lots of oversight."

